# Blizzard Story Competition



## Telcontar (Aug 16, 2011)

I happen to adore Blizzard Entertainment, so I keep a close eye on the goings-on over there. They've just announced the 2011 Blizzard Writing Contest, so I thought I'd toss you all a heads up if you wanted to give it a go as well.

Happy writing!


----------



## Leuco (Aug 17, 2011)

That's cool! Thanks for sharing. I wish I knew more about the games. I wonder how many people are going to write stories about Leroy Jenkins. That's what I'd write about!


----------



## Aegle (Aug 17, 2011)

Haha, I played that game 2005-2010, and sporadically since then. Unfortunately - people aren't as inclined to follow lore, or even roleplay. :/


----------



## Joe the Gnarled (Aug 19, 2011)

The link did not work for me.  Is this like a fan fic thing?


----------



## Xanados (Aug 22, 2011)

Aegle said:


> Haha, I played that game 2005-2010, and sporadically since then. Unfortunately - people aren't as inclined to follow lore, or even roleplay. :/


Having played World of Warcraft for over four years it is also clear to me that people, as you rightfully said, are less inclined to follow the complex story. They haven't any interest in the incredibly deep heroes of Warcraft lore at all. It's the same even for the players on the exclusive "Role-Playing" Servers. I don't even see them role-playing to a great extent. It's odd, I know.


----------



## Telcontar (Aug 22, 2011)

Fixed the link.

The contest is not specific to World of Warcraft. That's only one of their many games (admittedly, their most famous and the one that gave them a license to print money...). Stories can be set in any of their three main game worlds. I find myself leaning towards a Starcraft-set story.


----------

